# Oil Pulling



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 30, 2007)

Ive just heard abt this therapy last month!never knew such thing had exsited.Has anyone tried this before?seems interesting


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 30, 2007)

That sounds interesting!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 30, 2007)

pull what ?


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

im confused heh


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2007)

Describe it! I have no clue about what it is!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 30, 2007)

you put some oil in your mouth (I forget what kind, but obviously not the petroleum type) and swish it around for 20 MINUTES. This is important because there's supposedly some vein under your tongue that all your body's circulated blood reaches, and the oil, um, sucks out the toxins from the blood in this vein. It's supposed to cure, like, everything.


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2007)

Never heard about it - but i think it's not something that would work; after all, it sounds to me like it would be a kind of dialysis (thing that people with renal failure do), and even if it was, it'd would have to last for HOURS for the toxins to get out.

Which means that probably is just a myth or those marketing things that stores do to sell something 'good for the health'

Plus all the blood in your body circulates around every vein and artery, after all it's a closed circuit of 'pipes'


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 30, 2007)

it would take a day i think kidney dialysis takes hours and its with tons of fluid with a mouthful of oil it wont do much and there is no circulation so there wouldnt be a continous displacement after *if there is any* a certain amount of toxicants out of the blood vessels.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 30, 2007)

i'm not sure i understand how this work, but it doesn't sound like smthg i'd wanna try...


----------



## peachy (Jul 12, 2007)

I tried it once...it got all foamy like it was supposed to, but I didn't feel any better or worse for it XD


----------



## Bexy (Jul 12, 2007)

I have never heard of this. What kind of oil are you supposed to use?


----------



## foxydiva (Jul 12, 2007)

I was just reading about this on a KP website. It said the best type of oil to use was cold process oil (olive, sunflower, etc.) I read it works best when done on an empty stomach and it is supposed to be more of the swishing that activates body-cleansing enzymes that are expelled from the body into the oil. You are supposed to slowly swish the oil around your mouth and suck it through your teeth slowly for about 20 min on an empty stomach. The site said the oil should be thinner and almost white if your toxins have been "pulled" properly. You have to do it every day for several months to a year to reap the full benefits. I guess that varies based on how toxic you are lol.

I haven't had the nerve to try it yet. Too afraid I will poke myself in the eye with my mascara brush and end up with icky, toxin-filled olive oil all over


----------



## Thais (Jul 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you put some oil in your mouth (I forget what kind, but obviously not the petroleum type) and swish it around for 20 MINUTES. This is important because there's supposedly some vein under your tongue that all your body's circulated blood reaches, and the oil, um, sucks out the toxins from the blood in this vein. It's supposed to cure, like, everything. OH MY GOD, please donÂ´t believe in this! BIG time myth!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 12, 2007)

errr, no no thanks, I used to do a little nursing, and all that get healed quick crap is nothing more than bullhockey. Your body has the ability to heal itself, and if it is needed that bad, swishing oil aint gonna doit


----------



## gabyk (Aug 2, 2007)

something I read on earthclinic.com

..."When Dr Karsch examined the gargled milk-white oil under a microscope with 600 magnification, he saw live organisms swimming in it. It's poisonous, so never swallow it, he warns. These poisons are bacteria-embryos, which, if not eliminated, cause diseases. Apparently, Dr Karsch cured his own chronic blood disease and 15-year-old arthritis.

The first sign of improvement is in the teeth-they become firm and white, he says. Other healing indications: fresh, relaxed feeling on waking up, disappearing dark pouches below the eyes, anew appetite and energy, better memory and deep sleep.

Dr Karsch swears by the mouth oil-wash for anything from organ-disorders, skin-diseases, menstrual problems, paralysis to every ache and it is in the human anatomy. You can gargle even when you have fever, he says, adding, it takes anything from two days to a year to cure a disease.

And if these claims sound exaggerated, he told a conference of Ukrainian cancer specialists, try out the process yourself.

Interestingly, Ayurveda advises oil gargling "to purify the taste-buds and the entire system", as explained by Dr Deepak Chopra in Perfect Health. According to this life science, the tongue is mapped by organ-locations â€” that is, each section of the tongue is connected to the kidneys, lungs, spleen, liver, heart, pancreas, small intestines, stomach, colon, and spine.

Thus, an oil-mouth-massage soothes and stimulates the key meridians where taste meets organ. Simultaneously, as in any skin-massage, the inner skin and lining of the mouth, palate and tongue become warm and supple and the lubrication prevents dryness (the vatic effect).

In modern dietetics too, dryness is discussed. For example, lack of Vitamin A (retinal) causes the outer lining of the eyeball to dry and wrinkle, and affects vision.

And as any dietician would tell you, all oils contain 960 micrograms of vitamin A per 10 gm (the recommended daily allowance of vitamin A per adult is 600 micrograms). So, it's possible that oil gargling helps in reaching the required retinal to the eyeballs and keeps them elastic and smooth.

Likewise, the Ayurvedic `purification of taste-buds' also has its equivalent in dietetics as `antioxidants'. Oxidation literally means `the putrefaction of body-tissues'.

And oil-soluble vitamins, A, C, D, and E are antioxidants that protect and prevent the decaying process and help maintain the integral functioning of cell membranes. That's why, many people are ingesting vitamin E pills to stem `aging' (oxidation). "


----------



## akazie (Aug 2, 2007)

I might try this!


----------



## missnadia (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL I'm sorry but this sounds soooooo gross.. I used to take flax seed oil shots... I could handle oil in my mouth like TWICE.. then GAGGING time it was!


----------



## Nox (Aug 2, 2007)

I do oil "pulling" everyday. Actually, I like to call it "oil swishing". I do not believe that all the toxins in your circulatory system will be filtered out through the oil in your mouth in 20 minutes. That is really silly, and promotes a vast misunderstanding of the human circulatory system. I think someone took a good thing and then marketing a fantastical rumor about it to hype up its popularity.

But I do enjoy the clean feeling I get on my teeth, tounge, roof of mouth, under tounge, and all that jazz. The only thing I can vouch for, is that afterwards when you brush your teeth, it is so much more of a pristine clean than just brushing by itself. It does not take anymore toothpaste than normal to clean your mouth, it actually takes less. And you will never have that nasty stringy, slimy saliva in see in so many people's mouths. You will not have bad breath either. This is something my father has done since childhood, he is in his mid 50's, and he has never gotten a cavity once in his life.

One thing I do notice, is that my tongue is a little pinker now than it was before I knew about oil swishing. I think it promotes better oral hygiene more than anything. One thing I like about this, is it does not upset the optimal balance of bacteria in the mouth the way harsh mouthwashes can.


----------



## Lia (Aug 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do oil "pulling" everyday. Actually, I like to call it "oil swishing". I do not believe that all the toxins in your circulatory system will be filtered out through the oil in your mouth in 20 minutes. That is really silly, and promotes a vast misunderstanding of the human circulatory system. I think someone took a good thing and then marketing a fantastical rumor about it to hype up its popularity.
But I do enjoy the clean feeling I get on my teeth, tounge, roof of mouth, under tounge, and all that jazz. The only thing I can vouch for, is that afterwards when you brush your teeth, it is so much more of a pristine clean than just brushing by itself. It does not take anymore toothpaste than normal to clean your mouth, it actually takes less. And you will never have that nasty stringy, slimy saliva in see in so many people's mouths. You will not have bad breath either. This is something my father has done since childhood, he is in his mid 50's, and he has never gotten a cavity once in his life.

One thing I do notice, is that my tongue is a little pinker now than it was before I knew about oil swishing. I think it promotes better oral hygiene more than anything. One thing I like about this, is it does not upset the optimal balance of bacteria in the mouth the way harsh mouthwashes can.

I overlooked this thread lately , but that makes more sense;


----------



## amethystgal (Aug 5, 2007)

I've read in a forum where they say this cures absolutely everything. I tried it once and never got around to doing it again, so I would be interested if anyone here found that it works. This is not _half_ as weird as some of the cures they talk about on that site.


----------



## Harlie (Aug 9, 2007)

It sounds weird and greasy, and like a real "task to do for 15 minutes. I think I'll try it because in the very least it should be harmless, and if it all it does is help my mouth feel cleaner after brushing, then great.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 10, 2007)

dont think its something I want to try


----------



## candaysee (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeh I'm gagging just thinking about it. My mother used to give me cod liver oil when I was young. Hated it!


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 5, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried oil pulling? I just discovered this new trend and heard it can whiten your teeth, help with plaque build up and even settle acne? I have been graving a lot lf chin break outs lately and I'm hoping this could help settle the problem. Anyone have any success or input about oil pulling? I'm using coconut oil (it's really gross at first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## axolotl (Mar 5, 2014)

I was just reading about this this morning!  I'm intrigued, I think I'm going to give it a try.  I need to get some coconut oil though...

As for the grossness, do you mean the texture?  Have you tried heating it up a little bit first?


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Mar 6, 2014)

It melts really fast in your mouth so I don't think it's necessary to warm it up. It was super hard to do it for twenty minutes!!!


----------



## nectarbean (Mar 6, 2014)

I used to do this several years ago. My experience (by the words of my dentist) were positive. I stopped due to general laziness and have noticed a difference. I plan to pick it back up again. You can use several different oils, but I have found cold pressed coconut to be the most tolerable.


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried oil pulling for the first time about a month ago and within a few days I broke out with a cold sore!!!! Now you have to understand, every single person in my family but myself gets cold sores. At 24 years old, I lucked out and haven't had the misfortune of having one until now. I know I had the gene in me but I was hoping it would lay dormant. I want to pick up oil pulling again but I'm afraid of another cold sore outbreak. Has anyone else ever had this issue?


----------



## Jaime Kaiser (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried oil pulling for the first time about a month ago and within a few days I broke out with a cold sore!!!! Now you have to understand, every single person in my family but myself gets cold sores. At 24 years old, I lucked out and haven't had the misfortune of having one until now. I know I had the gene in me but I was hoping it would lay dormant. I want to pick up oil pulling again but I'm afraid of another cold sore outbreak. Has anyone else ever had this issue?


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 8, 2014)

I started oil pulling about two weeks ago and got sick during that time which is coincidental but not necessarily due to the pulling. However, I have read from other people that if you are experiencing had symptoms, it means that the toxins are getting out of your body and oil pulling is working. What I noticed, is that my teeth got slightly lighter. But I also did some changes to my diet and started usingn my own toothpaste at the same time.


----------

